# Emerald Isle Surf Fishing



## AACJ (Jun 16, 2003)

I will be in Emerald Isle the first week of August and wanted to know what fish might be in the surf then and what I can use to catch them with. My family is renting a house on the beach and my brother-in-law and I are going to try to drink some beer and catch some fish while our kids play in the sand and beach. 
I have surf fished in Texas and Florida for most of my life but since we moved to North Carolina I haven't had the chance to get out and strech some lines. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Art


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

For what it's wotrth: Jun 6: Fished Atlantic Beach east of Triple 'S' pier and had blues and spanish on Stingsilvers and Bucktail Jigs (white). Also saw Blues, Drum and Croaker on bottom rigs to cutbait and shrimp.

You should be able to get an update on local conditions from Dr. Bogus. You can subscribe to his weekly email report:

[email protected]

Tight lines . . .


----------



## delbob (Nov 4, 2002)

yes - check out Dr. Bogus and do a search and find the Bogue Inlet Pier home page and go to fishing reports. It will give you an idea of what is happening, the weather, etc.


----------

